# Dell Layoff



## newyork (11 Jan 2009)

Interested if anybody can estimate the percentage of the 1900 Dell employees which are polish workers, and are they in a position now to return home and still work for the same company.


----------



## Elphaba (11 Jan 2009)

As far as I am aware about 5-600 employees were polish. They are not guaranteed a job with Dell in Poland either. They should have been given option of redundancy or take up position in poland. Polish workers will get about 300 euro per week, equiv in their currency. Whats shocking with the layoffs is the knock on effect it will have on other employment sectors, i.e. delivery men, local shops etc. It has been on the cards for some time now, Apple laid off staff in the past in Cork and then there was Gateway. I seriously question the  money government are spending on high end science (smart fund) and research etc. What about upskilling ordinary workers? which was ahat apple did a few years ago.


----------



## z104 (11 Jan 2009)

We only hear about the 1900 in Dell, What isn't been spoken about is the 700 people in Banta and the 300 people in Sercom and people in flextronics or the freight companies that will be let go too.

I think it's disgraceful that Brian Cowen and Mary Coughlan were nowhere to be seen. They remind me of a pair of startled rabbits caught in the headlights. Paralyzed by fear.


----------



## z104 (11 Jan 2009)

...


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Jan 2009)

I don't read the papers much and even I've seen estimates about 6000 been effected. So it is being reported.


----------



## mathepac (11 Jan 2009)

The upstream an downstream jobs were heavily covered on RTE / other channels and the papers with estimates of between 6,000 and 7,000 people.


----------



## z104 (11 Jan 2009)

mathepac said:


> The upstream an downstream jobs were heavily covered on RTE / other channels and the papers with estimates of between 6,000 and 7,000 people.


 

Yes but not specifically mentioning the other companies in the way they're mentioning Dell.


----------



## mathepac (11 Jan 2009)

Niallers said:


> .. What isn't been spoken about is the 700 people in Banta and the 300 people in Sercom and people in flextronics or the freight companies that will be let go too...





Niallers said:


> Yes but not specifically mentioning the other companies in the way they're mentioning Dell.


Employees from two of the companies you mention were interviewed for TV news on at least two channels - also see yesterday's Irish Times - taxi driver, bar owner, restaurant owner interviewed, other companies mentioned.

Do you have a specific axe to grind Niallers?


----------



## BOLLAJAS (20 Jan 2009)

Hi all is anyone aware of the package the lads in Donnelley's (Banta) where given


----------



## nigel27 (21 Jan 2009)

Can anyone please tell why the Dell workers may get an EU grant towards upskilling, setting up own business etc. I seen in numerous papers that the EU may give the workers in Dell a special "grant".
Why do they get special treatment over the thousands of other PAYE workers who are now unemployed?

I for one would be raging!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob the slob (21 Jan 2009)

The government get it, not the people


----------

